# Gastroplexy and Spaying



## Jewelsnq (Feb 19, 2010)

I am really not sure what to do about the gastroplexy procedure. My puppy is now 14 months and has not yet had a heat cycle but I am sure it is coming soon. I am actually quite suprised she has not had one yet, but my vet assurres me that it is not a problem. As soon as she completes her first heat I am going to have her spayed. I am trying to decide if we do the gastroplexy at the same time or not.

I have heard so much conflicting information from vets and poodle owners on the gastroplexy procedure. My vet says that a frequent complication of the procedure is that the dog is plagued with digestive issues and that the procedure can fail leaving the owner with a false sense of security. Also, the surgery is much more involved than the standard spay so the pain and recovery is much increased. Obviously my vet is not a believer or supporter.

My puppy is fed a raw diet and my vet thinks that really helps with bloat prevention. I should also note that my vet has owned many great danes so I am certain she is fully aware of the problem of bloat.

I would love to hear from others that were faced with this decision and what did you decide to do?

Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Coincidentally, I have just read an article on this: Should a Dog Get a Gastropexy to Prevent Bloat? | The Bark


----------



## PoodleChick (Dec 30, 2009)

I had my male pexy'ed when he was 7 but it was done by laparoscopy. You may need to get a different vet to do that as it doesn't sound like your current vet is confident about the procedure. You didn't mention if that vet would be the one doing the spay, but it might be worth your while to get a second opinion from a surgeon, as opposed to a general practice vet. One of the things to take into consideration is that the best vet may not be the best vet for everything you want to do. Human nature being what it is, alot of vets are reluctant to refer out, maybe seeing it as a sign of "giving up" or at least a loss of income. If your holistic vet falls into one of those groups, she may be talking you out of something that she does not personally feel comfortable doing.
Modern gastropexy is not like it used to be, when owners were warned that exertion on the dog's part, even years after the tacking, could result in it "ripping loose" and causing bleeding and pain. 
Some breeders consciously choose not to tack their breeding dogs, because they feel it is their responsibility to identify dogs in their line who bloat, and they are afraid the tacking will hide a minor case of bloat. They don't want to breed dogs who bloat. But, that is a careful decision they make and not one based on inadequate information.
FWIW, I don't think there is anything anywhere that has shown that a raw diet makes any difference in whether or not a dog will bloat. Lots of hope and theories and stories but no studies have shown that it is the case. There is so much not known about it. They know there are hereditary links but what else? Not much.
There is a contingent of Great Dane people who have put out alot of "stuff" about bloat, and much of what they purport has not been shown to hold much water when looked at by researchers, like the raised food dishes for instance. 
So, bottom line for me would be to get a second opinion, preferably from a surgeon. 
I just realized you wanted her spayed at the same time, so you wouldn't need to worry about finding a surgeon who can do a pexy by laparoscope. You just need to find a confident and experienced surgeon. 
Lynne


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Is this a procedure that owners of standard poodles routinely do? Unnecessary surgery has it's own risks. I think I would pass on it since only a very small percentage bloat, but in your case her dam had it. I would have the tacking done.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

After the last discussion ( http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodl...ience-prophylactic-gastropexy.html#post158678 ), I was leaning toward having this done when Rain gets spayed (she is now in the midst of her first season).

I've read and asked and worried. I've had first hand experience with GDV ... in Weimaraners. It is awful.

But what if something goes wrong with the prophylactic surgery ? --- on a dog that is just over a year old, perhaps creating a condition that would plague her for the remainder of her life, or worse ? I've had the experience that things can go very wrong even with simple procedures.

Sometimes it is not enough to have good intentions. If I chose to do this and it had a negative effect on this dog's life, I think I would not be able to forgive myself. It is an agonizing decision ...

.


----------



## PoodleChick (Dec 30, 2009)

outwest said:


> Is this a procedure that owners of standard poodles routinely do? Unnecessary surgery has it's own risks. I think I would pass on it since only a very small percentage bloat, but in your case her dam had it. I would have the tacking done.


I wouldn't say that it is a small percentage that bloat. The problem with it is that once they bloat they are more prone to doing so, and you can't tell who is going to bloat and who is not. Only that there is a much higher likelihood of it happening if a parent or sibling has bloated. 
Unlike other elective surgeries, this one can and does help prevent the most deadly aspect of bloat, which is torsion. A dog can still bloat after being tacked but they don't torse. Particularly with a spay being involved, they are already in there, so why not tack the dog at the same time.
My thinking on tacking now is that I would have to be presented with some very persuasive data before I would NOT do it prophylactically. 
Absolutely there are risks with anesthesia. All the more reason to have pre-op bloodwork, know how healthy your dog's heart is, and find a competent and experienced surgeon. Not the time to skimp on the price a Board certified surgeon or VERY experienced general practice vet might charge. With anything you have to balance the benefit and the risk. For me, the benefit outweighed the risk. I was worried, of course, but afterwards I felt like I had done what I could to protect my dog. 
Lynne


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I will ask the vet about it when I take my female puppy in next time.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bloat *does* only occur to a very small minority of standard poodles. The problem is, when it does occur, it is the mother of all emergencies. It can kill a healthy dog in a very short period of time. The prophylactic gastropexy will prevent a dog's stomach from torsioning most of the time. Of course, it is a major surgery and you must weight the risks and benefits. When performed during a routine spay in a mature bitch, by an *experienced* vet (experienced with the procedure), I see little reason not to seriously consider it.


----------

